# Just a little laugh for these cold months...



## genericcomment (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't use your finger as a voltage tester and judge the voltage by how much it hurts.


----------



## avkid (Jan 10, 2008)

genericcomment said:


> Don't use your finger as a voltage tester and judge the voltage by how much it hurts.


I use my tongue as a go/no go tester for 9 Volt Batteries.


----------



## Van (Jan 10, 2008)

genericcomment said:


> Don't use your finger as a voltage tester and judge the voltage by how much it hurts.


 
No, Never. I get someone else to stick their finger in the light socket then I can judge the voltage by the amount of smoke comming out of their ears.

Oh and you can tell whether it's AC or DC by whether or not they are shaking, as the smoke comes out of their ears.


----------



## len (Jan 10, 2008)

I tape a quarter across the terminals of a 9v and stick it in my pocket. Gives me a warm sensation all over.


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD (Jan 10, 2008)

avkid said:


> I use my tongue as a go/no go tester for 9 Volt Batteries.


This is common practice for the freshman techs at my high school. It's about as close to hazing as we can get. Well, except for that one kid who really enjoyed it. I think he's still in the back-room with a shows worth of 1/2 full batteries....


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 10, 2008)

ScaredOfHeightsLD said:


> This is common practice for the freshman techs at my high school. It's about as close to hazing as we can get. Well, except for that one kid who really enjoyed it. I think he's still in the back-room with a shows worth of 1/2 full batteries....


I found a much more entertaining use for half dead 9v batteries. I was bored during a show so we connected a bunch of 9 volts together and made a battery powered stick welder. It was not very efficient, but it worked. The oddest thing about the experience was that we could only daisy chain 9v until we got to 150v once we hit 150v if you connected one more battery we got no voltage, we were miffed by that. So we wired a bunch of 150v daisy chains in parallel and connected a welding electrode and away we went. It also could light a source 4 and you could get an arc to jump between two people!


----------



## soundlight (Jan 10, 2008)

len said:


> I tape a quarter across the terminals of a 9v and stick it in my pocket. Gives me a warm sensation all over.



Stick two nine volts together via the locking terminals. It's more fun.


----------



## Charc (Jan 10, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> I found a much more entertaining use for half dead 9v batteries. I was bored during a show so we connected a bunch of 9 volts together and made a battery powered stick welder. It was not very efficient, but it worked. The oddest thing about the experience was that we could only daisy chain 9v until we got to 150v once we hit 150v if you connected one more battery we got no voltage, we were miffed by that. So we wired a bunch of 150v daisy chains in parallel and connected a welding electrode and away we went. It also could light a source 4 and you could get an arc to jump between two people!



Er, did you pay attention to that sweet little voice that said:

SM: Standby Lights 5, give me a complete on cue, please.

SM: Lights, GO.

SM: Uh, Lights, can you acknowledge the complete, please?

Sound OP: Alex had a 9V battery accident! Do we have a defibrillator?!


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 11, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Er, did you pay attention to that sweet little voice that said:
> SM: Standby Lights 5, give me a complete on cue, please.
> SM: Lights, GO.
> SM: Uh, Lights, can you acknowledge the complete, please?
> Sound OP: Alex had a 9V battery accident! Do we have a defibrillator?!


Actually, it was a show that I was not board op for. I was just supposed to sit back stage, change a couple gels at intermission, and then sit around some more. I had lots of free time!


----------



## Charc (Jan 11, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> Actually, it was a show that I was not board op for. I was just supposed to sit back stage, change a couple gels at intermission, and then sit around some more. I had lots of free time!



Manual color changes...?! Awesome!

I'd want to go, and get paid, but somehow replace myself with like a color boomerang, to make my life easier (if these are boom positions backstage).


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 11, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Manual color changes...?! Awesome!
> 
> I'd want to go, and get paid, but somehow replace myself with like a color boom, to make my life easier (if these are boom positions backstage).


Haven't seen a remote color boomerang since the CCT Coloursette in the early '80s. Only held four frames, but the advantage was one could subtractively mix them. Since the advent of the GAM ColorMax, and later ColorWiz, scrollers have dominated.


----------



## Eboy87 (Jan 11, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Er, did you pay attention to that sweet little voice that said:
> SM: Standby Lights 5, give me a complete on cue, please.
> SM: Lights, GO.
> SM: Uh, Lights, can you acknowledge the complete, please?
> Sound OP: Alex had a 9V battery accident! Do we have a defibrillator?!



You don't need a defib, you just need the 9v's he daisy chained


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 12, 2008)

I had a 9volt in my pocket one time for some reason. All of a sudden it lined up perfectly with the keys in my pocket and I had an electric heater in my pocket set on kill. It actually burned a small hole in the pocket before putting itself out in my flesh. Boy did I ever have some amazing dance moves that day.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 12, 2008)

the gaff

"im burning"
interpretive dance


----------



## Charc (Jan 12, 2008)

Eboy87 said:


> You don't need a defib, you just need the 9v's he daisy chained



Speaking of defib, anyone else get CPR/AED & First Aid training? I got it from the American Red Cross. The process was quite painless, a lot of the stuff was totally obvious, but there was also some useful information. I can't remember what the course costs, but I did it in one day, something like 7 hours or so. Definitely some useful training to have.


----------



## DarSax (Jan 12, 2008)

Now just wondering, don't 9v's attached end to end supposed to have the propensity to blow up? Just wondering.

Also, according to the comic Pickles a couple years ago, every year 9 people die from testing a 9v on their tongue. It's up on my wall.


----------



## avkid (Jan 12, 2008)

DarSax said:


> Now just wondering, don't 9v's attached end to end supposed to have the propensity to blow up? Just wondering.


That would be what makes it fun, duh!


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 12, 2008)

DarSax said:


> Now just wondering, don't 9v's attached end to end supposed to have the propensity to blow up? Just wondering.
> Also, according to the comic Pickles a couple years ago, every year 9 people die from testing a 9v on their tongue. It's up on my wall.


Indeed, and it is quite spectacular when they blow up as you are trying to weld with them as the power source!


charcoaldabs said:


> Speaking of defib, anyone else get CPR/AED & First Aid training? I got it from the American Red Cross. The process was quite painless, a lot of the stuff was totally obvious, but there was also some useful information. I can't remember what the course costs, but I did it in one day, something like 7 hours or so. Definitely some useful training to have.


I have, though I need to recertify some: WSI, Lifeguarding, CPR/PR, AED, and Lifeguard Instructor.


----------



## Logos (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got CPR and general workplace first aid plus an asthma first aid certificate. That took an hour.


----------



## Charc (Jan 12, 2008)

Only an hour?!

I'm not sure about those standards over in Oz.

Seriously though, I did spend awhile with the dummy, not to mention the video scenarios / reading / theory.


----------



## Logos (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry mistyped. CPR and general workplace safety took two days. Asthma First aid took an hour. I have to renew CPR every year Asthma every two years and general workplace every three years.


----------



## Charc (Jan 12, 2008)

Yea I'll admit the one thing I spaced out on was tying a tourniquet on the arm... uh, I hope I don't need to do that?


----------



## Logos (Jan 12, 2008)

Interesting. In this country we are taught never to use torniquets but to control bleeding at the site of the wound with pressure and bandaging. Unless things have changed again since I did my last refresher in November.


----------



## Charc (Jan 13, 2008)

Logos said:


> Interesting. In this country we are taught never to use torniquets but to control bleeding at the site of the wound with pressure and bandaging. Unless things have changed again since I did my last refresher in November.



No, this is true. What am I thinking of? The sling thing that is a triangle, you tie someone's arm up with it? Not to cut off circulation.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 13, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> No, this is true. What am I thinking of? The sling thing that is a triangle, you tie someone's arm up with it? Not to cut off circulation.



Tourniquet... arm sling... it's all the same to Charc. Remind me to send you to call 911 in case of emergency, I'll stop my own bleeding. 

Twice I've taken a 3 credit college first aid course. It was great. I really recommend those of you in school to look for that option in the course catalog. While I've continued to maintain 1 or 2 day refresher courses, they are nothing compared to a fully developed class.


----------



## Charc (Jan 13, 2008)

Psht, it's better than having Derek come along. He'll pull out his new Fluke clamp meter and try and determine the current of blood coming out.

Or Alex, with his cure-all 9V battery amalgamation.


----------



## Van (Jan 13, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> ........................................
> Seriously though, I did spend awhile with the dummy, ............


 
Which one ? Hughsie or Gafftaper ? 





I'm sorry guys. Really, I am. Someone opens up a door like that and I gotta walk right through it.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 13, 2008)

Van said:


> Which one ? Hughsie or Gafftaper ?


 it's gafftaper for sure


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 14, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> it's gafftaper for sure



It's true. I'm the dummy... he's a marsupial!


----------

